# Bow sight recommendations



## bass&bucks (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm updating my compound bow sights. Just looking for recommendations. My budget ranges from 50-75. Always used multi pin in the past. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm looking to spend a little more 100-150$ but wondering same thing. 
Nothing wrong with sites now just looking to up grade


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I would look at upping my price a bit if you can. Look at the Sword lineup, Lancaster has the best selection for your viewing pleasure. If you are hardlined at 50-75 you are limited to the Truglo or Trophy Ridge lineup. I would lean towards TR.


----------



## bass&bucks (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the rec cas. I can afford more so I will look into those.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

X2 on upping your price range. 

This is what I have on my bow now.








Pins are bright but the adjustability of this sight could be much better.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I bought the Tru-GLo last year for around $59.00, and would highly recommend it to anyone. Super bright pins, and comes with a build in light! 
<----<<<


----------



## michigandrake (May 17, 2012)

I have had good luck with Tru-Glo sites in that price range .


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Joe Archer said:


> I bought the Tru-GLo last year for around $59.00, and would highly recommend it to anyone. Super bright pins, and comes with a build in light!
> <----<<<


Where did ya find that Joe ? How many pins? Thanks


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

snortwheeze said:


> Where did ya find that Joe ? How many pins? Thanks


Bought off the shelf at Dicks... They come in 4 and 5 pin... I think mine is 4
Light shines on the fiber optics, not on the pins.... very cool! 
<----<<<


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm still using a fine line ultra crosshair that I bought 20+ years ago. I like it so much I bought another from the "junk bin" at the local toy store for $5 in case mine ever goes to crap. IMHO the sight is not that important as long as it rugged and stays sighted in.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

snortwheeze said:


> Where did ya find that Joe ? How many pins? Thanks


Here ya go. $44.99 (on Sale) Gander Mountain..
http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...-Sight-Realtree-APG&i=429336&r=view&from=grid








<----<<<


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

snortwheeze said:


> I'm looking to spend a little more 100-150$ but wondering same thing.
> Nothing wrong with sites now just looking to up grade


It a little more than what your looking to spend, but I've had a G5 Optix XR one my bow for a couple of season now and I love it. I think the run around $170.


----------



## bass&bucks (Dec 7, 2010)

Ended up getting a AXT Head Hunter on clearance at Gander. Got it at half off so it's worth a shot. Its lighted so pins are bright if needed.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I am not opinion of cheaper sights in the $50-75 dollar range. I have had two tru-glos that absolutely would not hold zero. Every time I picked up my bow I had to re-zero the sights. The composite plastic ones I believe succumb to temperature shifts and warp/shift accordingly. 

IMO If you up your budget to $100-150 you will find some really excellent sights in the price range. I would be looking at Axcel, CBE, Spott Hogg in those price ranges. 

And check out camofire.com they frequently have multi-pin sights for sale. 

You could also visit the archerytalk.com classifieds I am sure you will find many excellent sights no matter what your budget is there. Great community to deal with.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

If you were willing to spend a little more, I would highly recommend the Trophy Ridge React. I put one on my new Xpedition Xcentric. Best sight I've ever owned. Mine is a 5 pin sight. Sight the top pin for 20, adjust the knob to sight your second pin for 30, and the next three pins are pretty much on the money at 40-50-60. Pretty amazing how it works.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

bass&bucks said:


> Hey guys. I'm updating my compound bow sigh ust looking for recommendations. My budget ranges from 50-75. Always used multi pin in the past. Thanks for the help guys.


This will be the unpopular answer, but it's the absolute truth...high priced sights are over rated. Your money and focus should be on your rest. High end exspensive sights are a luxury, not a necessity. What I tell people with a budget (lets say $150) for a sight and rest on a new bow, put $100 into the rest, $50 into the sight. Bottom line is, if you can't get your bow tuned perfectly, I don't care what sight you buy you won't shoot tight groups. If your bow is tuned perfectly, any sight will get the job done for you. You friends might not eww and ahh at your sight, and it might be a pain in the a$$ getting it sighted in, but you'll consistently hit where you aim. It all starts with your rest. Skimp on that and none of the rest (pun not intended) really matters. 

With that said, check out the Trophy Ridge sights. They'll have something to fit your budget.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree with Wolverines. A nice sight is a luxury. I also agree on the trophy ridge sights. My React sight is the best sight I've ever used.


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

bass&bucks said:


> Hey guys. I'm updating my compound bow sights. Just looking for recommendations. My budget ranges from 50-75. Always used multi pin in the past. Thanks for the help guys.





snortwheeze said:


> I'm looking to spend a little more 100-150$ but wondering same thing.
> Nothing wrong with sites now just looking to up grade


Archery Talk classifieds. You can find them upwards of 50% off the price of new.


----------



## SVbowhunter80 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm located in Jenison if you're interested in this G5 optix sight. $100.00


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I have an hha single pin im looking to sell, slider not dial. Comes with the reostatic light for use in box or hub blinds


----------

